# quiet fan for slimline desktop



## redarrow

I have a slimline desktop which is noisy (fan)

acer aspire x1300 :
http://www.geeks.com/largePic_All.asp?InvtId=AX1300-U1801A-FB-R&Pic=AX1300-U1801A-FB-R-soft.jpg

The only visible fan is the cpu cooler fan, which is right against a grill on the outer side cover. It's noisy, so I wondered if I could replace the fan currently on the cpu cooler assembly with a standard fan that was quieter ?

Its a 92cm by 25cm pwm(? 4 leads) fan and seems to run at around 1700rpm. 
CPU temp is usually around 43 deg

So is it ok to change this fan with a quieter 92cm fan ?  

Thanks


----------



## MMM

redarrow said:


> I have a slimline desktop which is noisy (fan)
> 
> acer aspire x1300 :
> http://www.geeks.com/largePic_All.asp?InvtId=AX1300-U1801A-FB-R&Pic=AX1300-U1801A-FB-R-soft.jpg
> 
> The only visible fan is the cpu cooler fan, which is right against a grill on the outer side cover. It's noisy, so I wondered if I could replace the fan currently on the cpu cooler assembly with a standard fan that was quieter ?
> 
> Its a 92cm by 25cm pwm(? 4 leads) fan and seems to run at around 1700rpm.
> CPU temp is usually around 43 deg
> 
> So is it ok to change this fan with a quieter 92cm fan ?
> 
> Thanks


No harm in trying....


----------



## seaside1700

*Noisy Acer x1300 fan solution*

Here is how I fixed it:

I removed the fan and heat sink, IMPORTANT--I cleaned off the thermal conducting paste from the CPU and the heat sink, cleaned the dust off the heat sink (using water spray) and wiped the dust off the fan blades...and vacuumed the inside of the computer case.  Then, I reinstalled the heat sink using new thermal conducting paste.  I tightened down the spring loaded screws all the way and then backed each one out about two turns.  Finally, I reinstalled the fan.  

You'll have to go to a computer store (like Fry's) to get the thermal paste.  The price varies quite a bit for just a dab...from about $5 to $20.  I got the one with the highest thermal conductivity (6.0 W/m*K) for $8.


----------



## diduknowthat

You can try replacing it with a quieter fan, just make sure the new fan pushes enough air to cool your computer. 

This one might be one of the best (quietest while moving a decent amount of air) fans out there:

http://www.acousticpc.com/noctua_nfb9_92mm_quiet_computer_fan.html


----------



## OvenMaster

diduknowthat said:


> You can try replacing it with a quieter fan, just make sure the new fan pushes enough air to cool your computer.
> 
> This one might be one of the best (quietest while moving a decent amount of air) fans out there:
> 
> http://www.acousticpc.com/noctua_nfb9_92mm_quiet_computer_fan.html



I agree. I saw this thread and immediately thought, "Noctua!"
Get one. I got an 80mm for my case. The silence is amazing, the airflow is just as good as my noisy old Sunon fan. You won't be sorry.


----------

